# Spaghetti Night



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.dogwork.com/brpsk8/


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh my goodness. Linda, don't let Augie and Finn see this one....can't wait to hear your comment on this! Great fun Dave, thanks for posting..


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

that is just so funny!!!


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

So cute! And what a gentle dog.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

That is so funny!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Love it. Talk about teamwork.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

LOVE it!!!!!! Our cockatiel, Tibby, loves pasta. He'll cry for seconds and thirds if we give him a bit as a treat. But I doubt he'll ever start feeding Rollie.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Awww, Tibby is so cute! Dave, that was a good one!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Loved the video thanks for sharing


----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

Very cute video!


----------

